# Fly'n Brute



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

fixed and restored..


that's cool... looks like it was fully snorked at one time.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh his poor shocks!!! Lol cool vid, deffinatly different then typical brute vids


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Cool vid, I think they make sport quads for that kinda riding though...


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanx Jon!


----------



## sidejobs (Apr 22, 2012)

very cool !


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Coooool!
I wish I could do that, but I'm afraid of heights (that's why I'm short )


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

cool vid though I doubt mine would make those turns my turning radius is terrible. and X2 on the shocks. I wonder if they are stock..... id be hard to believe considering how much air that thing was getting every 10-15 seconds. mine seem way too stiff every time I land after I launch. i tried adjusting them a bit but i think elkas or Fox would have the kind of adjustment im thinking of. afraid of heights thats funny! im not afraid of heights but im afraid of the ground when its comin at me at a rapid velocity. (cuz im fat and it would suck to splatter my pear shaped figure across an arena like that!) :haha:


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

that thing needs a long travel kit for all that. not sure they make a LT for a brute, but i would have built one for that lol. Ive raced and rode dirt bikes for a long time and even raced a mx 4wheeler once...its not something i want to do on a brute lol.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

bump530 said:


> that thing needs a long travel kit for all that. not sure they make a LT for a brute, but i would have built one for that lol. Ive raced and rode dirt bikes for a long time and even raced a mx 4wheeler once...its not something i want to do on a brute lol.



I do remember a few years back there was a few guys on Nyroc running a long travel kit.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I watched the rest of their videos and it seems it used to be a mud bike :33:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I said that earlier. lol You can clearly the snork holes in the first few seconds :bigok:


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I see now. Kind of like I tried to do with my bike, except I would never have the guts to jump like that, nor the parts for it to make the jump lol


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I said that earlier. lol You can clearly the snork holes in the first few seconds :bigok:


At the very end it shows them running it as a "mudder" and it had snorks. Wasn't much of a mud pit and the bike didn't handle near as well.

I wish I could afford the mods to make mine handle like their MX version.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I went back and watched some of their mud races... he was all over the place on it. Couldnt control it. And you're right, not a hole lot of mud in the pit.


----------

